# west galv bay 6/4 a.m.



## wishiniwasfishin (Aug 12, 2005)

Surf's a mess (big surprise). Decided to make a stab at one of my favorite drive up & wade spots on west bay. water wasn't great but fishable. threw a topwater on the wade to the specific spot of interest - no takers. when got to the spot, several slicks - kept throwing the topwater - still nothing. went to bass assassins and that was the ticket. 4 fish 18-19 plus a couple misses in 45 minute period and the bite was over. Back at the house in time to see the rest of the family rolling out of bed - nice way to do it. Will try the same drill for the last two days we have at this beach house 'cause I know the surf's a no-go for the rest of the week.


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

nice catch and report.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

****, thats a nice looking stringer! SOlid fish!


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice job. Were the stingrays and jellys out in full force on that West Bay shoreline?


----------



## TomL (May 1, 2007)

When I fished there last weekend, there were tons of 6 - 12 inch jellyfish floating around...glad I was in my kayak!

Definitely need some kind of leggings if wading IMO.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweet stringer and great report, thanks.


----------



## wishiniwasfishin (Aug 12, 2005)

TomL said:


> When I fished there last weekend, there were tons of 6 - 12 inch jellyfish floating around...glad I was in my kayak!
> 
> Definitely need some kind of leggings if wading IMO.


jellies have been tough. got creamed by them on Saturday (in shorts - what a duffus!!!) put on the long pants this time - and there were a few this a.m., but not as many and the pants protected me. didn't see any stingrays - but they're sure to be there. just cause the water clarity goes down, doesn't mean they migrate.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

NOW THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT GIVEM WHAT THEY WANT! WTG & NICE REPORT W I W F.


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

thanks for the report that's a nice looking stringer congrats


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*LOCATION*

WHERE ABOUT IN WEST BAY CAN YOU DRIVE UP AND WADE? I HAVE THE ITCHY FINGER AND NEED TO GET MY WADIN SHOES WET!!!!!!!



wishiniwasfishin said:


> Surf's a mess (big surprise). Decided to make a stab at one of my favorite drive up & wade spots on west bay. water wasn't great but fishable. threw a topwater on the wade to the specific spot of interest - no takers. when got to the spot, several slicks - kept throwing the topwater - still nothing. went to bass assassins and that was the ticket. 4 fish 18-19 plus a couple misses in 45 minute period and the bite was over. Back at the house in time to see the rest of the family rolling out of bed - nice way to do it. Will try the same drill for the last two days we have at this beach house 'cause I know the surf's a no-go for the rest of the week.


----------



## wishiniwasfishin (Aug 12, 2005)

jendruschb said:


> WHERE ABOUT IN WEST BAY CAN YOU DRIVE UP AND WADE? I HAVE THE ITCHY FINGER AND NEED TO GET MY WADIN SHOES WET!!!!!!!


several places on west bay: 8 mile road/sportsman road, galv island state park, jamaica beach - east or west sides, sea isle, terramar beach, behind san luis pass. I'm sure there are several others - just look at the google satellite maps and cruise around the west bay neighborhoods for places to park and jump in. good luck.


----------



## Milkjug (Apr 12, 2006)

Were you the fellow we were fishing near today? My buddy and I were in grey and yellow mini-x kayaks. Good fish and I didn't mean to get too close to you back there =)


----------



## wishiniwasfishin (Aug 12, 2005)

Milkjug said:


> Were you the fellow we were fishing near today? My buddy and I were in grey and yellow mini-x kayaks. Good fish and I didn't mean to get too close to you back there =)


yup - that was me. I waved you down because I figured you didn't realize that with the way the wind was blowin', I was casting to right where you were about to jump in. no harm; no hard feelings. did you guys pick up any others besides the nice one your buddy got on top?


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Where were u fishin at..gps coordinates please!!!LOL Nice fish!!!!!


----------



## wishiniwasfishin (Aug 12, 2005)

DatDude said:


> Where were u fishin at? LOL Nice fish!!!!!


Can't you read? I was fishin' by the guys in the kayaks... LOL'er


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

good job ,


----------



## Kylie (Mar 16, 2008)

couple otheres were caught in the same place

what about that powerboater who kept trying to potlick all the way across where we were.


----------



## wishiniwasfishin (Aug 12, 2005)

Kylie said:


> what about that powerboater who kept trying to potlick all the way across where we were.


i don't get worked up over it - he drifted by well out of range. no harm as long as he doesn't motor close.


----------



## Milkjug (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah, he was using his trolling motor and keeping plenty far away. I would have done the same thing after not having any luck after seeing all of us hook up.

I ended up with the smaller trout on the stringer, and caught a throwback and a couple dink flounder. Also got a ladyfish that put on a good show.

I will hit it up again tomorrow a.m.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

*Jamaica Beach?*

Where do you think I would have better luck? West of Jamiaca off of Bob Smith or East side which I believe is the bird sanctuary?

Thanks,

fangard


----------



## wishiniwasfishin (Aug 12, 2005)

fangard said:


> Where do you think I would have better luck? West of Jamiaca off of Bob Smith or East side which I believe is the bird sanctuary?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> fangard


with the wind pumping the way it is, I would go with "sanctuary" - and not the bird sanctuary, but the sanctuary of the coach.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

The property on the West side of Bob Smith is POSTED.......fish at your own risk!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Interesting regarding signage on the West side of Bob Smith. I have never seen it. Good to know. Thanks for the heads up. East side it is!

Thanks,

fangard


----------

